

New Canon 5d MkII dSLR can shoot stunning 1080p video - jwilliams
http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2008/09/22/without-further-ado-reverie/

======
ojbyrne
As a 5d mk1 owner I've started making my lunch every day versus eating out,
just so I can buy this the day it comes out, without too much guilt. It has a
ton of cool features, and video didn't really rate too highly with me.

------
ATB
It should be noted that well over $10k in additional lenses were used to shoot
that video.

~~~
rantfoil
Note a typical film maker probably only needs 1 or 2 lenses. They probably
went overboard and used 8 or 10 different lenses -- but you can get 1 good
lens for about $1000.

~~~
ojbyrne
Canon's 50mm/1.4 is under $500, and is an excellent choice for a beginner.

~~~
rantfoil
Good call. Heck, the 50mm f/1.8 at $80 runs circles around any video recording
lens. =)

No autofocus is rough though.

